# Will you ever get off anti anxiety medication?



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that I will probably spend the rest of my life on medication and that's just something I will have to accept. I tried to make it without medication the last 5 years and the combination of anxiety, social phobia, and paranoia has destroyed my life. It's just too severe of a case to deal without meds. I would rather become a real life zombie than continue living in constant fear. For those on medication, do you plan on quitting?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The anti-anxiety pills are supposed to help you through anxiety provoking experiences enough, so when you have enough successful interactions accomplished, you won't have as big of a problem in the future (and eventually won't need medication).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I threw mine away 4 1/2 years ago, I still have anxiety but the pills didn't do me much good for long before they wouldn't do any good at all.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am fine with taking SSRIs long term because I am not worried about their side effects. Benzos. on the other hand are scary. There are papers floating around the web which talk of benzos as toxic. I can't see myself happily on long term benzos. but of course if my severe SA remains severe I will have no choice but to use them. there are no other medications that are as effective in my experience.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think, eventually, yes!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

After becoming totally crippled when off them...probably not.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I will never get off depression medication which just happens to be my anxiety medication too so...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Infrequent alcohol consumption? I'll never stop!


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, I don't like how they make me feel or more to the point not feel. But right now it is better than the alternative. I know I can get over SA. One thing that gets me down about this place is that there seem to be a lot of people who don't think they will ever overcome SA and are doing nothing to do so.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm planning on tappering off my anxiety meds soon.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, upon death.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AdrianG said:


> I am fine with taking SSRIs long term because I am not worried about their side effects.


You're 23, so born in 1985. Prozac, the first of the SSRIs didn't hit the market till 1988, 20 years ago making it younger than you. Nobody knows for sure what 40 years of SSRI use will do as they've only been around half that long.



AdrianG said:


> Benzos. on the other hand are scary. There are papers floating around the web which talk of benzos as toxic.


Benzos are toxic? So are most drugs if you consume enough. If you want to die by Valium all you need is 8 grams or more. That's only 800 of the largest Valium tablets. I can see accidentally taking an extra pill because you forgot, but that's hard to do 800 times in a row.

This effect is nothing more than a rumor made up by benzo-bashers who blame benzos for every problem under the sun. Prof. C. Heather Ashton of the UK, the old bag, seems to be the grand queen of benzo bashing who leads who her hoards of anti-benzo crusaders. On her site she blames benzos for literally everything.

For example, (and I kid you not), she blames them for blindness. How does a benzo make you blind you ask? Well, first you have to crush the pill, put it into solution, and then inject that solution into your eye with a syringe that isn't sterile resulting in an infection that leads to blindness. Benzos don't lead to blindness if you take them by mouth and aren't a total f***ing jackass who'd shoot drugs into your eyeballs.

The first benzo, Librium, hit the market in 1960 and was soon followed in 1963 by Valium. That's 48 years of real world experience with benzos. We know what several decades of benzo use will do. After almost half a century it's hard to imagine that any unknown effects are hiding.


----------

